# Minwax coupon



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Minwax posted this on FaceBook. If you are going to buy their products this mail in rebate will save you a few dollars.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I could have used this 2 weeks ago and probably saved the total $17, but then I still have until April 30,2013 don't I?

Thanks for posting this Mike.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I'll be using it soon!


----------

